# where do you work? post a pic!



## newrmdmike (May 17, 2009)

because its a strange fascination i have . . . i want to see where you work!

heres mine:

various photos of locations i work in regularly


----------



## mrodgers (May 18, 2009)

I'm at work to work, not to carry around a camera.

Oops....... apparently I'm also at work to post on photo forums..... 

My camera wouldn't work well with how dark it is here. I could sneak in some shots, but I think the management team would go nuts on me if they found out I posted photos of the workplace online.  Doubt they would like seeing me setting up a tripod instead of working either.


----------



## Photoadder (May 18, 2009)

Hehe first is the best!


----------



## farmerj (May 18, 2009)

Who works?


----------



## newrmdmike (May 18, 2009)

ok, lets revise . . . post a photo of your adult playground?


----------



## newrmdmike (May 18, 2009)

and jesus mrodgers . . . do you work in a dungeon? how dark is it?!


----------



## farmerj (May 18, 2009)

I am currently on the roles of those that formerly paid tribute to the weekly reminder of that which we slave for.

the company I worked for laid off ~2500 since Jan 12th.  Due to this, I am eligible for work force retraining which I am looking to take advantage of for Land Survey / Civil Engineer Technology.

It should allow me significant more time in the field to enjoy scenes such as these.











I am also retired from the national guard and enjoying my free time from there as well.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 18, 2009)

"thump thump thump thump"  

well then old sarg good luck with work.


----------



## farmerj (May 18, 2009)

I must say,

Thanks for the well wishes.

I also now see I suspect something is NOT right with either my Camera or my lens.  

The milkweed and pasture images above were both taken last October shortly after I got my camera.

Since then, I have lost a LOT of the crispness and edge in the pictures.


----------



## Josh66 (May 18, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> I think the management team would go nuts on me if they found out I posted photos of the workplace online.  Doubt they would like seeing me setting up a tripod instead of working either.



Yeah, same here.

I'm pretty sure security would be escorting me out the door before I even got a shot off if I pulled out an SLR (or any camera, for that matter) at work...

I've only had one job that let me bring a camera in, and I think it was just because they didn't know any better.


EDIT

I wish I could take pictures at work though...  The crappieness of the photography in our newsletters & slideshows always blows me away.
I know most of the time they're just using some P&S to take quick snaps (which is part of the problem I guess - P&S + quick snaps), but they don't even bother to weed out the out of focus or motion blurred ones...
I wish I could hand them a portfolio or something to show them how much better it could be, but how do you build a portfolio of stuff you're not allowed to take pictures of?


----------



## mrodgers (May 18, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> and jesus mrodgers . . . do you work in a dungeon? how dark is it?!


No, I work in a manufacturing plant.  Manufacturing plant lighting plus non-dSLR camera equals really crappy shooting conditions unless using a tripod.  ISO 800 for lighting conditions just doesn't work with a superzoom camera.  Noise Noise Noise...


----------



## decaphotography (May 19, 2009)

_Economic downturn = unemployment x 2.  My husband just returned to work again but I am still waiting and doing what I can in the meantime.  You know what they say:  It takes money to make money....sigh.  

But I am putting my time to good use.  I am working on a business plan to try to open my own studio!  (kneels and prays)
_


----------



## decaphotography (May 19, 2009)

_farmerj, that's quite a shot (no pun intended, LOL) looking down the barrel of that gun.
_


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 19, 2009)

here's my home away from home...
looks pretty lame compared to those of you who are out in the field all day launching 40mm grenades and whatnot...


----------



## SouthEastFirePhoto (May 19, 2009)

Work place huh? Mine is my living room couch or out on the street shooting news and happenings. I freelance so my office is where ever I am at the time......


----------



## farmerj (May 19, 2009)

decaphotography said:


> _farmerj, that's quite a shot (no pun intended, LOL) looking down the barrel of that gun.
> _



Mk19 Grenade launcher from Ft Hunter Ligget, California (Jolon Ca) when I was there for Military police school.

They are a BALL to shoot.  But I still prefer Ma Deuce.  Nothing says "with love" like a .50 cal.


----------



## decaphotography (May 19, 2009)

_


farmerj said:



			They are a BALL to shoot.  But I still prefer Ma Deuce.  Nothing says "with love" like a .50 cal.
		
Click to expand...


I believe my husband shot the .50 cal. in the guards for 10 years.  His hearing on that side is pretty much shot.  Ever hear of earplugs?   LOL

_


----------



## farmerj (May 19, 2009)

decaphotography said:


> _
> 
> I believe my husband shot the .50 cal. in the guards for 10 years.  His hearing on that side is pretty much shot.  Ever hear of earplugs?   LOL
> 
> _




The issue with the .50 cal is not the simple Noise level you need protection from, but the concussion that also impacts the bone by or in the ear.  Often causing as much hearing loss.  I have a similar hearing loss as well.

Not just from shooting, but also from driving with the window down on the vehicle.  You left ear takes all that noise from traffic as you pass them on a two lane road.  I rarely drive with the drivers window down anymore.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 19, 2009)

mp school . .  . ever hear of a lt.col. (now col) Byrd?  or read any of his mp material?
16th mp brigade now i think.

M2 is fun . . . *DShK* much?  hehe,there have been some crazy modifications made on them by the afghans


----------



## mrodgers (May 19, 2009)

Always have to be careful with those 50 calibers....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ABGIJwiGBc]YouTube - Guy hit in head with .50 caliber ricochet[/ame]


----------



## farmerj (May 19, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> *DShK* much?




Never been around one.  Closest I got to anything like that was a burnt out ol hulk of a T55.

Only time I was overseas is to Kosovo.  And then I only got to shoot the Bradley BFV while I was there on the range.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (May 19, 2009)

as of right now im unemployeed but looking to get my own photography buissness up and going. so would me and a pic of my camera work in a cool background?


----------



## chantal7 (May 19, 2009)

I would like to post a pic, but I don't know if I want to bring my camera to work *ponders* or if I'll get into trouble bringing it to work. Err... the manager can be strict sometimes. ><


----------



## benhasajeep (May 20, 2009)

If I get caught taking a picture where I am at.  I would get tossed out and possibly deported.  There are military planes here as well as commercial planes like ours.  They are a little touchy about pictures being taken.  I was even asked to leave a hanger where our plane was in because right next to it was a new Indian AF radar plane in it.  We had a big discussion about that.  Now I am allowed in the hanger but only near my own plane. 

Matter of fact they just gave all their employees new Nokia cell phones (over 5,000 people here!!).  But, they first went through and took out the cameras.  They don't even trust their own employees. 

Your not even allow to have a memory card in the facility.


----------



## PushingTin (May 20, 2009)

Here is the picture I took of my office


----------



## newrmdmike (May 20, 2009)

sweet view you have there. 

and it always cracks me up to see what companies/governments do to create some illusion of security, when they really rely on employees discretion and integrity to maintain security.


----------



## JodieO (May 20, 2009)

Cool thread -  This is where I am right now - my studio 

J. Otte Photography - I should probably get some new pics up though because this is a bit outdated - different decor now...


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 20, 2009)

Jodie:

In the words of Tina Fey, _I want to go to there._

That's flipping beautiful... especially the top floor with the angled ceilings.  I'm sure your clients love it as well.

Jim


----------



## Daki_One (May 20, 2009)

golden gardens park, SEATTLE


----------



## Hooligan Dan (May 20, 2009)

Not a great shot, but it is a shot of the newsroom. That's my photo chief with the Canon.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 20, 2009)

AWESOME studio jodie.
*envious*


----------



## Moon Baby (May 20, 2009)

This is my "office" I work in a 4,000sqft building and there's a buttload of space being converted into a photography studio. I'm a photographer and photo retoucher for a design firm. I dig it, tho, I do a lot of commercial work :C


----------



## Josh66 (May 20, 2009)

benhasajeep said:


> Matter of fact they just gave all their employees new Nokia cell phones (over 5,000 people here!!).  But, they first went through and took out the cameras.  They don't even trust their own employees.
> 
> Your not even allow to have a memory card in the facility.


Until recently we had the same rule.  Now we are allowed to have a camera phone, we're just not allowed to ever use the camera (I've never seen it happen, but they can search your phone for pictures any time they like).  Although, in certain areas you cannot bring any electronic device inside at all, camera or not.  Visitors are still forbidden from bringing a camera phone on the facility.

ANY kind of electronic data stogage media is forbidden.

...We have a lot of rules.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (May 20, 2009)

I walk through my breezeway into my converted garage that is now my sewing shop,, thats right I'm a man who runs sewing machines for a living and I own a parachute manufacturing company.


----------



## farmerj (May 20, 2009)

Nothing like living on a thread.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 20, 2009)

hehe sweet that you make parachutes, i ruined a parachute last month . . . well, its at least going to require a serious patch


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (May 21, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> hehe sweet that you make parachutes, i ruined a parachute last month . . . well, its at least going to require a serious patch



post a pic, I might be able to fix it for you :thumbup:


----------



## benhasajeep (May 21, 2009)

PushingTin said:


> Here is the picture I took of my office


 
No wonder I couldn't get a controller that night.  They were out watching the basketball game. 

I was flying a Cherokee 180 one night and had an electrical failure.  I flew 500' above pattern flashing my D-Cell mag light at the tower waiting for light guns.  After two trips around I figured they couldn't see my light flashing.  So, I looked for traffic, landed, cleared the runway.  Tried to get their attention again.  Nothing.  So, I carefully taxied down 2 other runways (no taxiways) and parked on the GA ramp (YIP).  I then got to a phone and called them saying I was the guy who landed on 23L with no lights.  Their reply was "You Did??".  I was like any problems?  They said no.  So, I hung up.


----------



## PushingTin (May 21, 2009)

Wow, amazing that the controller never picked you up at all...

You should have buzzed the tower with a nice close fly-by, he/she would have heard you


----------



## decaphotography (May 22, 2009)

benhasajeep said:


> PushingTin said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the picture I took of my office
> ...



_That's just crazy!!_ ale:


----------



## itznfb (May 22, 2009)

i work on floor 34 in a building in downtown pittsburgh. i'm a sys admin so i have nothing cool to take a picture of since i can't take a picture of the data center.
here is a pic from my desk though, at least i have a nice view


----------



## manaheim (May 22, 2009)

Well, this is the home office (pardon the size of the image im too lazy to download it and resize it...)






And yes, that's a bomb in the corner.


----------



## manaheim (May 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, and here's work work... forgot I took this...


----------



## mrodgers (May 23, 2009)

itznfb said:


> i work on floor 34 in a building in downtown pittsburgh. i'm a sys admin so i have nothing cool to take a picture of since i can't take a picture of the data center.
> here is a pic from my desk though, at least i have a nice view


Yup, great view.  I worked at HJ Heinz for a short while doing an internship for school.  Worked in the corner lab that had a great view of the US Steel building.  That was back when Pink Floyd came to town and they flew the blimp around.  It looked like the blimp flew right through the US Steel building.

It's been too long since I've been in Pittsburgh.  I don't recognize where that view is.  I now live about halfway between Pittsburgh and Erie nearly on I-80.


----------



## itznfb (May 23, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> It's been too long since I've been in Pittsburgh. I don't recognize where that view is.


 
the yellow bridge in the bottom left is the 9th street bridge. and the big ramped roof to the right is the convention center.
my co-worker that sits on the other side of the office a direct view of PNC Park and he watches baseball games from his office.


----------



## Hobbes (May 23, 2009)

haha! I will definitely post a picture of my current work but not until I have found a new job or quit or got fired xD whenever that will be -.-


----------

